# Bodycam Captures Shootout Between Woman and Nashville Tennessee Cop



## PatDM'T (Mar 18, 2021)

WARNING: Video may be disturbing.


----------



## futureapl (Apr 3, 2021)

I looked this video up on YouTube. I dont know where to start. She was driving with drugs on her, attempted to run away while they were arresting her, and shot a police officer. While I am saddened that she lost her life, she was in the wrong here. It looks like the officer was doing his job. This may be an unpopular opinion.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Apr 4, 2021)

futureapl said:


> I looked this video up on YouTube. I dont know where to start. She was driving with drugs on her, attempted to run away while they were arresting her, and shot a police officer. While I am saddened that she lost her life, she was in the wrong here. It looks like the officer was doing his job. This may be an unpopular opinion.


Same. I don’t see any police wrongdoing here.  He even let her go back into her car to get a lighter so she can smoke.  And let her make phone calls while he was assessing the scene.

Sad that this was the outcome. RIP.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 4, 2021)

I don't feel any sympathy for this woman who shot at the police officer. However, she would not have lost her life if the officer had stopped her from going in and out of her car. That was a dangerous move. He put himself at risk by allowing her to do that. Also, he shouldn't have allowed her to be digging around in her purse when he didn't know what she had in it.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Apr 4, 2021)

LivingInPeace said:


> I don't feel any sympathy for this woman who shot at the police officer. However, she would not have lost her life if the *officer had stopped her from going in and out of her car*. That was a dangerous move. He put himself at risk by allowing her to do that. Also, *he shouldn't have allowed her to be digging around in her purse* when he didn't know what she had in it.



Right?!?!  That if anything was the most alarming thing I saw in the video.  Like how did he let her do that?


----------

